# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Mandarina Murcott

## Gacasa

Amigos
Quiero compartir con ustedes esta buena experiencia lograda en mandadrina Murcott en la zona de la esperanza en Huaral, trabajo realizado por profesionales de la zona, los cuales esta a su disposición para cualquier consulta.
Gabriel Callo  IMG_0611.JPGIMG_0610.JPGIMG_0609.JPGIMG_0648.JPGIMG_0647.JPGTemas similares: Compra naranja y mandarina mas de 20 ton semanales Comercialización de la mandarina en Cañete Cadena Productiva de la mandarina en Cañete Nuevo Híbrido de Mandarina Or Perspectivas de los países exportadores de mandarina

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Amigos
> Quiero compartir con ustedes esta buena experiencia lograda en mandadrina Murcott en la zona de la esperanza en Huaral, trabajo realizado por profesionales de la zona, los cuales esta a su disposición para cualquier consulta.
> Gabriel Callo

 Me alegra saber que los resultados obtenidos fueron buenos en tu caso Gabriel, y te agradezco por compartir tus fotos con todos nosotros, ya que la idea no es sólo buscar información o hacer consultas cuando se tiene algún problema en el campo; sino también difundir el buen trabajo que se está realizando en la agricultura del Perú y en sus distintas regiones. 
Los felicito a todos nuevamente, porque aparentemente alcanzaron los objetivos que se trazaron y eso es muy bueno. Ahora la intención debería ser seguir mejorando, pero te agradezco enormemente tu voluntad de ayudar a quienes deseen hacerte algunas consultas sobre tu experiencia con la mandadrina Murcott. 
Y más bien, con respecto a dicha campaña, sería excelente si pudieras compartir con nosotros algunos otros resultados como por ejemplo tu producción total, dónde la vendiste, a qué precio, etc, etc. Así, creo que otras personas podrán comparar sus campañas con la tuya, y así podrán llegar a algunas conclusiones que a lo mejor lleve a los usuarios que vean tu tema a comunicarse contigo vía este medio. 
Saludos; y espero que puedas compartir con nostros alguna otra información sobre tu campaña y dónde crees que estuvo el secreto de tu éxito. 
Muchas gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:

----------


## wilder laime

Buenas tardes, por favor me podrias indicar las caracteristicas del patron que utilizaste.
Gracias.

----------


## jesa

Hola gabriel 
dime cuales son las caracteristicas importantes de esta mandarina murcott y que tan exigentes son el cuanto a suelo y clima.
Tengo entendido que son comerciales las sin pepa y el precio es muy atractivo en comparación a las demas mandarinas. Me gustaria saber en que parte de la esperanza esta ubicado las plantaciones, ya que esta zona en privilegiada por tener un microclima excelente, favorable para las mandarinas tales como la satsuma owari y okitsu. 
Por otra parte me parece muy importante tus aportes en el foro. 
Atte

----------

